# Der Prinz von Gotham



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Joa ich bin dann auch mal vom ... hergewechselt. Auf gute Zusammenkunft.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Aug. 2012)

Willkommen,hast du Robin auch mitgebracht?​


----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

Dankesehr 

Nee Robin mag ich nicht so ^^


----------



## Sachse (29 Aug. 2012)

auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen im cb-spray88 Wunderland


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2012)

willkommen im besten Board der Welt


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2012)

besser Du bringst dann Dr. Pamela Isley noch mit  Willkommen und viel Spass!


----------



## Claudia (30 Aug. 2012)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## General (30 Aug. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Hi Bruce,
schön auch dich hier wieder zu sehen. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2012)

fühl dich herzlich willkommen


----------

